# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Los ciclos de años secos y húmedos apuntan a que este año será lluvioso

## Embalses

*Los ciclos de años secos y húmedos apuntan a que este año será lluvioso* 
08-11-2008El Diario Vasco

Diego Patrón Aguilera, meteorólogo, explica el fenómeno meteorológico que se produce en Grazalema y que posibilita que un pueblo gaditano sea uno de los más lluviosos de España.   Esto se produce porque la Sierra de Grazalema es la primera elevación de montaña que se encuentran las borrascas que provienen del Atlántico, empujadas por los vientos del suroeste. Este aire húmedo atraviesa la Bahía de Cádiz, la campiña de Jerez y al llegar a Grazalema el aire asciende, se va condensando y produce las precipitaciones. Es lo que se conoce como «efecto orográfico». Patrón reconoce que el recién comenzado año hidrológico «ha comenzado mucho mejor que otros años». Asegurando que «según los últimos ciclos secos que hemos vivido, con déficit de 500 o 600 litros anuales por metro en Grazalema, este año nos debería de tocar un año húmedo, siguiendo con el buen comienzo». Las últimas precipitaciones en la provincia estuvieron provocadas por circunstancias diferentes, lo que explica que un temporal se cebara con la Bahía y otro con la Sierra. La lluvia de septiembre afectó más a la Bahía porque «estaba provocada por una masa de aire en altura y no por vientos». Patrón también destaca la cuestión de que Grazalema no deja de ser una zona «mediterránea oceánica», por lo que «vive varios meses de sequía al año y eso supone que la lluvia se concentre en pocos meses. La lluvia en Grazalema suele producirse en otoño y, en menor medida, en primavera. Además hay que tener en cuenta que la zona cuenta con suelo compuesto por caliza, lo que supone que el suelo «absorbe mucha agua pero también se producen riesgos de riadas por la forma de lluvias torrenciales que estamos viviendo, sobre todo últimamente».

----------

